# Any foam pits in San Diego???



## Rogue Rider x (Mar 8, 2008)

Let me come play!! I have trampoline, tramp bike, ramps to contribute! El Cajon area would be perfect, but I can travel...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Woodward in San Diego maybe?


----------



## Rogue Rider x (Mar 8, 2008)

Ummm, I think Woodward West is closer to Bakersfield than San Diego. But it would be cool to open one in SD....


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

DaCompound in Lake Perris may still have one. Give them a call.


----------

